# hledám kamarády



## moon_palace

Hello everyone!
I´ve got a practical question for you. How can I say in Czech : "I´m searching friends/I´d like to make new friends to learn Czech." My main problem is how to decline the word "kamarád". I think I have to use the accusative case. Maybe something like : "Hledám kamarádské pro se učit česky." ?
Thanks a lot for your explanations!


----------



## vianie

moon_palace said:


> "I´m searching friends/I´d like to make new friends to learn Czech."



Hledám kamarády.
Rád bych si udělal nové kamarády, kteří by mi pomáhali při učení češtiny. / Rád bych si vytvořil nová kamarádství, abych sa lépe naučil česky/aby se mi česky učilo líp.

Hledám přátele.
Rád bych nalezl nové přátele, při psaní/hovoření s nimiž bych se mohl procvičovat ve své češtině. / Rád bych navázal nová přátelství, jenž by mně umožnili zdokonalovat se v češtině.


----------



## moon_palace

Diky moc


----------



## Plzenak

Nebo třeba : 
Hledám nové kamarády,se kterými bych mohl procvičovat/zdokonalit svou češtinu.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

Souhlasím s Plzeňákem, jeho varianta se mi líbí nejvíc.


----------



## vianie

> Rád bych navázal nová přátelství, jenž by mně umožnili zdokonalovat se v češtině.


----------



## winpoj

K úplné dokonalosti tomu chybí ještě jedna oprava:

Rád bych navázal nová přátelství, jež by mně umožnil*a* zdokonalovat se v češtině.

Zní to teda pekelně formálně...


----------



## Plzenak

Jo , taky si říkám ,že je to až přehnaně formální.


----------



## vianie

winpoj said:


> Zní to teda pekelně formálně...



Keď už sme pri tom, tak mne to znie skôr "nebesky formálne". : )


----------



## snowpaddy

Plzenak said:


> Jo , taky si říkám ,že je to až přehnaně formální.


 souhlasim  zbytečně se mu/ji to bude plest v hlavě


----------

